# kingston pa, mark ii resturant



## Murf (Jun 26, 2010)

if you are in the wilkes barre scraton area or or online(duh) there is a chain of resturants called markii in a manner of speech. safety times... 12am to 7am occpied (get there to get a spot) 7am to noon is under weak survailence. noon til midnight is safe but why bother...that's. food/money/bunnin time. and it continued. avoid the river for canteens and avoid the dyke in kingston. wendys dumpst. bangin. send apm if your around.


----------

